# Wet ears?



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

The inside of my ears are constatnly itchy & wet with wax - not a lot of wax (I am assuming it is wax) - but a lot of wet. This is relatively new. Any ideas why or how to stop it?


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

since DD(4-17-07) was little my ears have been like that too. do you also have dandruff or seborrheic dermatitis? i do. i dont know if there is a link and i dont know any advice really. i can say to not scratch. you will hurt yourself. they get even more itchy when you have scratched up the delicate skin in your ear canal because it scabs up. i have to use a qtip every morning because it drives me batty. i hurt my eardrum once because it felt so good to itch that i accidentally jabbed myself. i always tell my kids nothing smaller than an elbow should go in your ear but...
i hope someone knows why.


----------



## snazzy_mom (Apr 8, 2006)

My ears have done this for years and it drives me nuts. I don't know what causes it but they constantly itch. I could own stock in Qtips.


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionessMom* 
since DD(4-17-07) was little my ears have been like that too. do you also have dandruff or seborrheic dermatitis? i do. i dont know if there is a link and i dont know any advice really. i can say to not scratch. you will hurt yourself. they get even more itchy when you have scratched up the delicate skin in your ear canal because it scabs up. i have to use a qtip every morning because it drives me batty. i hurt my eardrum once because it felt so good to itch that i accidentally jabbed myself. i always tell my kids nothing smaller than an elbow should go in your ear but...
i hope someone knows why.

yes, oddly this has only become an issue since DS was born.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

i just stuck my finger in my ear last night to scratch and got so caught up in it i hurt myself. it is swollen in there and hurts to move my jaw. i cant hear to well now. i am going to the doctor today to see if i really damaged something. i will ask why it is so itchy etc when i am there. well see what she says. i really have to quit itching my ears with anything other than a qtip. this is the second time i hurt myself like this but this time is worse than the last.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

the doc said that i have excema in my ear canals. apparently it is not that uncommon if you have seborrheic dermatitis. it kicked into overdrive with the hormones etc while bfing. she also said i hurt myself by scratching and caused an infection and i need to use antibiotic drops.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

My ears are wet every morning when its allergy season. I always assumed it was related to allergies.


----------



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

Could it also be yeast. I have yeast in my ears and it makes them itch like crazy, especially after eating sweets or dairy. I'm now on homeopathic drops for my ears and probiotics.


----------



## sunanthem (Jan 29, 2004)

I have alot of ear problems too, the wetness comes and goes, when they are really bad. I feel they are related alot to my teeth, so you might want to make sure you have your teeth well taken care of too. I think when I looked it up once I read something about a ruptured ear drum.
I had exteme piercing pain in my ears once I was also told by a doc it was from grinding my teeth in my sleep.


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeast, fungus, swimmers ear, allergies.....I get all of these, but my ears are in a persistantly wet/itchy state.

You are NOT supposed to be sticking Q-tips in your ears. Ever.

There is a lining inside your ears that grows from the inside towards the outside and it protects the canal and makes it waterproof and resistant to bacteria. Every time you stick a Q-tip in your ear you scratch that off leaving your poor ear canal naked and vulnerable to all sorts of nasty stuff. It is a layer of keratin NOT wax that is there to protect your ears, there is no way to get the wax out physically without damaging and also removing the keratin layer in there.

That being said yes shamefully I am back on the Q-tips I couldn't stand it. I did successfully quit for a while.








:


----------



## ReadingMama (Mar 13, 2007)

I developed this an adult and went to an ENT about it. He said it's basically "weeping" of the ear canal due to allergies.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeingMe* 
Could it also be yeast. I have yeast in my ears and it makes them itch like crazy, especially after eating sweets or dairy. I'm now on homeopathic drops for my ears and probiotics.

i went a bought some yogurt to see if it helps. what kind of drops are you using? i would be interested in trying something other than a prescription.


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies!







:


----------

